
Category Theory: Lecture Notes and Online Books - logicbundle
http://www.logicmatters.net/categories/
======
WalterGR
Are any of these resources good?

~~~
jesuslop
Much are, a good travel path is to follow the plan in the Awodey's book they
start with complemented with the other items as needed, because in CT examples
and alternative viewpoints of the same topic are much helpful.

